# 04 Maxima trailer wiring adaptor



## alan_hayes (Oct 28, 2009)

I have ordrered a Nissan wiring adaptor part # 99998-43009 and would like to know if this adaptor (converter) just "clips" into the existing harness or will I have to splice it in? Thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like it just plugs in.
Parts and Accessories Catalog | Oakville Infiniti Nissan


----------

